# Marlin caught from a yak!



## JD7.62

Any one else hear of this? Caught locally. Caught from the beach, not a mothership.


----------



## Jason

Only thing that wouldn't surprise me Jason, is ifin you weren't the one reeling!!!!

But noper, ain't heard of that yet.....kinda curious!!!


----------



## JD7.62

Haha I wish but I havnt been out in my yak in almost 3 months!


----------



## WAReilly

That's awesome!


----------



## iJabo

I haven't heard but I will be following this thread very closely. That's amazing!


----------



## boomyak

I'm assuming someone was doing a mothership trip?


----------



## MrFish

boomyak said:


> I'm assuming someone was doing a mothership trip?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## daniel9829

If he was taken out on a mother ship ,I wonder if he was tethered to the mother ship. A marlin would have taken him on a trip all over the GOM


----------



## Jgatorman

daniel9829 said:


> If he was taken out on a mother ship ,I wonder if he was tethered to the mother ship. A marlin would have taken him on a trip all over the GOM


And that is specifically why I kayak fish...nothing like the sleigh ride!!!!! Never had one like that or the or the guy who had a 350lb marlin 11 mile pull from a yak in the Sea or Cortez. Either way I could always fly back to land with that kind of high!!


----------



## JD7.62

No. He launched from the beach!


----------



## bbarton13

i heard about a outfitter hooking a white yesterday.


----------



## Yakavelli

It doesn't surprise me. I witnessed a large blue busting up a school of spanish a few years ago. This was about a quarter mile north of the 3 barges. It may be very rare but they do venture in close sometimes...


----------



## JD7.62

We hooked a big blue a few miles north of the Oriskany last year. Thats probably just a couple of hour leisure swim for one to make it to the beach. There are no fences out there!


----------



## boomyak

Dang, was hoping to see more pics and video on this.


----------



## Bo Keifus

Do you know anything else about it? Like who, when and where? That's freaking awesome! Definitely curious to know more though, if In fact it was a legit beach launch. Where did you hear about it Jason?


----------



## dallis

Should have been about a week ago. Don't remember what day but he launched from Navarre Beach across from water tower. He said there were two more with it. He lost it at the sand bar. Said it drug him 4 miles.


----------



## spencer618

Yeah I talked to that guy on the the beach he said it hit a 12" hardtail. He was in a hobie tandem with his son I think.. no mothership


----------



## Snobbler

Half Hitch Navarre's facebook page has the video posted


----------



## Razoryak

I was in Destin last week on vacation and kayak fished quite a bit. A great week highlighted by what I thought was a 45 minute sleigh ride with a sailfish. I kept replaying the whole thing in my head and kept thinking how it didn't look like the sailfish had a sail. Seemed more like the dorsal fin of a marlin but I thought that was impossible. Right after I hooked up I saw another on the surface and again it didn't appear to be a sailfish but I'm no expert on billfish. I'm from Arkansas and was targeting King Mackerel. It's really bothered me so tonight I decided to do a little research and ran into this post. Now I'm super bummed. I'm confident this was a marlin. Saw a bunch of great jumps and had him on the surface about 15 ft from the kayak before he made his last run and my 15lb test frayed. I'm guessing but I'd say he dragged me at least 2 miles. This was exactly a week ago Monday July 13.


----------



## Chris V

Sails have a groove in their back they fold their sail in. It is commonly folded into this groove which makes it appear that it is lacking a sail.


----------



## Razoryak

@Chris V that's exactly what I kept telling myself but something just didn't look right. Oh well...no pic didn't happen is what my buddies keep telling me. Had my 6 year old son along for the ride and it was a memory I'll never forget! He was begging me to cut the line after about 30 minutes! Did get my first mahi mahi, first barracuda, and the biggest king mackerel yet...with pics.


----------



## bbarton13

Yep chris is right here is a under water pic i got of JD's sail where the sail is laid down.


----------



## Razoryak

@bbarton13 yep that's exactly what I kept telling myself I saw but searching through images on google it looked exactly like a marlin. I saw multiple jumps and nothing resembling a sail. Next to the kayak nothing resembled a sail. Either way it was a huge bummer. And my gopro was sitting back at the house!


----------



## JD7.62

I talked to the guy in person. They got the fish under control about 4 miles out. He was too scared to land it out there so they started to drag it back to the beach...from 4 miles out and lost it when they rolled in the surf.

Dude said it was 100% a marlin.


----------



## pcola4

Need a bigger yak......

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgatorman

pcola4 said:


> Need a bigger yak......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Doesn't get much larger it was a tandem.


----------



## Chris V

Razoryak said:


> @Chris V that's exactly what I kept telling myself but something just didn't look right. Oh well...no pic didn't happen is what my buddies keep telling me. Had my 6 year old son along for the ride and it was a memory I'll never forget! He was begging me to cut the line after about 30 minutes! Did get my first mahi mahi, first barracuda, and the biggest king mackerel yet...with pics.


Its very possible of course but one thing I've learned from a lot of time offshore and with newcomers to the offshore game is that your eyes will see what they want to see. You'll never know now, but to claim a Marlin will earn you a lot of disbelief from others. They weren't there though


----------



## baldona523

I'm not gonna lie, if I caught a marlin from a yak launched from the beach I'd be harvesting that thing consequences be darned. The internet haters may come out, but that is a catch of a lifetime if true. 

Like said, chances are it was a sail but it very well could of been a white. Reports of it having multiple others with it would seem to support a sail to me but I know whites travel together plenty also.


----------

